# I need a goddam hug



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

I really need a hug, like badly. So gimme a hug.

Here's one for JUNGLEJAGUAR







And this is how i'm feeling.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2010)

Hugs in the Northern Territory are banned, unless it's from bra-less Sweedish female backpackers of course.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 9, 2010)

wheres my freaking hug??? geez talk about rejection.... i take it back, u r no longter " cute"


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Hugs in the Northern Territory are banned, unless it's from bra-less Sweedish female backpackers of course.



I'm banning you from my thread. This is how you manage to post up such a big post count, posting rubbish Jason! Give me a hug or i'll click that red triangle.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

miss2 said:


> wheres my freaking hug??? geez talk about rejection.... i take it back, u r no longter " cute"



Whaaaaaat? Would you have ago of ya???

Alright, i was saving this one for someone special but i'll give it to you.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 9, 2010)

" would u have ago of ya?" fyi mr school teacher THAT MAKES NO SENSE lol


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I'm banning you from my thread. This is how you manage to post up such a big post count, posting rubbish Jason! Give me a hug or i'll click that red triangle.



Do what you gotta do, I'm no man hugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

miss2 said:


> " would u have ago of ya?" fyi mr school teacher THAT MAKES NO SENSE lol



Incase you haven't noticed i'm feeling a little fragile right now. Not alot of what i'm doing makes an awful lot of sense at the minute.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 9, 2010)

Now don't let it go further than a hug, we don't need any "accidental hybrids"....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Do what you gotta do, I'm no man hugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So ur not up for a wee little bit of a bromance?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 9, 2010)

ew


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> So ur not up for a wee little bit of a bromance?



How do I ban myself from this thread :shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Look i don't know if anyone is understanding the seriousness of this situation. It's not like i'm asking anyone to marry me, just give me a freekin hug!


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 9, 2010)

<<<<<<<<HUG>>>>>>>>>> there ya go Gordo


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Thankyou, i feel better now.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 9, 2010)

your welcome, so tell us why ya in need of a hug mate?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> your welcome, so tell us why ya in need of a hug mate?



Can't a man just need a hug everynow and then? There doesn't have to be a reason... Now you've ruined it by trying to psychoilogize me... *sniff*


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

And this is the reason society has fallen to all time new lows....

Men don't need hugs....

Men don't need to talk about their issues....

This is why there's no respect anymore in society....

Too much PCBS...

Bring back real men and harden the - - - - up!


----------



## Choco (Mar 9, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Slimy... mate... There's a brother in need here. I don't need a talk, i just want a little HTTP loving. If ur uncomfortable with a regular hug, there is a new thing called a bro hug. Here's a diagram on how to do it...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> Now don't let it go further than a hug, we don't need any "accidental hybrids"....


BAHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA that cracked me up caustic :lol::lol::lol::lol:
I' am always a fan of your humour .....


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2010)

GORDO ...how about a wet willy ? .....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> GORDO ...how about a wet willy ? .....xxxxxxxxx



Come on man i need a bit of support here not a mildly sexual squeamish act.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Choco said:


> Here you go



Thanks Choco, i feel privelidged. I got an internet kiss too!


----------



## melgalea (Mar 9, 2010)

Here u go Gordo, just 4 u. 
luv mel. x


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL!!
What a cack!! :lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

Nope... A brug is not something I am capable of.

I think it's important to realise what you're doing Gordo is just becoming more female than when you were wearing that pink tutu.

Why not just go in for 'the operation' now...

Tho - with a good looking guy like you out of the way I now realise there's plenty more women in the sea for a mans man like me! (poetry not intended).


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

melgalea said:


> Here u go Gordo, just 4 u.
> luv mel. x



Thanks Mel! Kitty hugs back atya, luv luv.


----------



## melgalea (Mar 9, 2010)

was saving this one for u later gordo. but maybe u need a snuggly hug too. so this ones just for u. xxxx


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Nope... A brug is not something I am capable of.
> 
> I think it's important to realise what you're doing Gordo is just becoming more female than when you were wearing that pink tutu.
> 
> ...



I think 'hugro' is a more appropriate term for what we are talking about here. 'Brug' makes me think of carpet which makes me think of lesbians, which is entirely innapropriate in this context.

But you maybe onto something here. Maybe that's why i've been unwillingly celebate for so long.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I've read your threads and posts but I don't know you. 
All that aside - you're in need and I'm a mum.....so here you are..

A hug for you....to calm your fears, to let you know you're loved and cherished just because you're you. 

I hope you have a beautiful day, K


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

melgalea said:


> was saving this one for u later gordo. but maybe u need a snuggly hug too. so this ones just for u. xxxx



Mel ur just the best! XOXOX


----------



## melgalea (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Mel ur just the best! XOXOX



yeh i know ...just cant help giving ya sum luving. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragonwolf said:


> I've read your threads and posts but I don't know you.
> All that aside - you're in need and I'm a mum.....so here you are..
> 
> A hug for you....to calm your fears, to let you know you're loved and cherished just because you're you.
> ...



ZOMG! That post has put such a big smile on my face! 

Here's hugs back, thankyou!!!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Not enough safe hugging in this world ........I'm always happy to help this situation change. ))


----------



## falconboy (Mar 9, 2010)

What I'm still amused about is I misread the post title as 'tug'.


----------



## thals (Mar 9, 2010)

Huugggggggzzzz


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 9, 2010)

Wall hug!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

So many people say men should be more in touch with their feelings instead of always feeling themselves.

However others say that men need to be more like men and not pussy hug needy wimps... 

How are we going to win wars if we need a hug every time we kill a terrorist.

Women were made for hugging - that's why god gave them soft cushiony chests - exactly for that reason. Men were given hardened breast plates ready for fighting and couragous battles with wolly mammoth.

You're messing with our DNA - so go brug with your lesbian friends and make sure our DNA remains strong and resillient (like mine).


----------



## outbackstorm (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Gordo i am not afraid! Hugs Dude!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm feeling the love i really am. I can't believe there hasn't been any haters yet, i thnk that is the best part there is just so much love here. No Slimey wasn't a hater, i'll let PM's stay PM's but *brugs* back at ya man.


----------



## bongie555 (Mar 9, 2010)

if you guys want hugs then you should've come to sydney last week for the mardi gras...lots of hugging then...and upright spooning, appropriate and inappropriate hugging,lots and lots of bro hugs, all sorts of hugs by everyone flying rainbow flags..


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Another hug for you 






This kinda reminded me of you and slim6y.. Lol


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm most certainly not a hater - but I'm also not a brugger!!!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Look i don't know if anyone is understanding the seriousness of this situation. It's not like i'm asking anyone to marry me, just give me a freekin hug!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


>


big hugs from me and my pythons


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> i really need a hug, like badly. So gimme a hug.
> 
> Here's one for junglejaguar
> 
> ...


thanks for that hug


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 9, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> big hugs from me and my pythons



What time is it over there? Shouldn't you be in bed? :lol:


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's one for you Gordo, more manly, but a hug none the less! (P.S. The blood is all mine)


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> What time is it over there? Shouldn't you be in bed? :lol:


i am a knight hawk hun ...:lol::lol: its 1:18am now  what time is it there..?


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Here's one for you Gordo, more manly, but a hug none the less! (P.S. The blood is all mine)


omg poor you.. nice hug defo..


----------



## outbackstorm (Mar 9, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Here's one for you Gordo, more manly, but a hug none the less! (P.S. The blood is all mine)


 
A hug with a kiss too! Don't you hate it when they do that!


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 9, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> i am a knight hawk hun ...:lol::lol: its 1:18am now  what time is it there..?




11.29 a.m in sunny Queensland. 
I say sunny cos it has been PELTING down here for the last week or 2 and 3/4 of our state is under water.....


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 9, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> 11.29 a.m in sunny Queensland.
> I say sunny cos it has been PELTING down here for the last week or 2 and 3/4 of our state is under water.....


sounds soooo beautiful there  ever sooo jealous hun.. its soooo freezen here..


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Come on man i need a bit of support here not a mildly sexual squeamish act.


Gordo I am sorry matey ...your a very sensitive flower right now and I am being an old heartless cow ..come here rest your sweet self in the crook of my arm .whilst I pat you on the Behind........Back I meant Back


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry Gordo didnt mean to upset ya by questioning your need of a hug so heres another one no strings or questions attached


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> sorry Gordo didnt mean to upset ya by questioning your need of a hug so heres another one no strings or questions attached



How can i stay mad at you when you give me hugs! Nawwwww! Thaaaanks!

lol.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> sorry Gordo didnt mean to upset ya by questioning your need of a hug so heres another one no strings or questions attached



there's a definite look of guilt from the left hand hugee in that photo! Guilt!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Here's one for you Gordo, more manly, but a hug none the less! (P.S. The blood is all mine)



Wooaah! I don't know if i want a hug like that!!


----------



## naledge (Mar 9, 2010)

Reptile keepers are all a bunch of softies.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Mar 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Nope... A brug is not something I am capable of.


 


Don't lie Slim, you've been on at me to move to Cairns for a few years not. Gotta be some sly motive there

I'm waiting to hear back about a Job in Townsville at the moment though. Maybe I'll be coming up that way soon..............Just need to sell my house.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

aliveandkicking said:


> Don't lie Slim, you've been on at me to move to Cairns for a few years not. Gotta be some sly motive there
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back about a Job in Townsville at the moment though. Maybe I'll be coming up that way soon..............Just need to sell my house.



The appropriate term is 'hugro' and there is nothing sly about them. In fact i feel they are very open and honest.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Mar 9, 2010)

here's a hug for ya


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahahaha condom depot is written on his ****! Lol Lol!


----------



## jacorin (Mar 9, 2010)

(((((HUGS))))) mate.....i dont care ifwe men.....a hug is something we allneed now and then


----------



## aliveandkicking (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Hahahaha condom depot is written on his ****! Lol Lol!


 

Hahahaha, I didn't notice that............That'd be 'sus hug:lol:


Some man hugs can be a little sly. I'm 6 foot 4 and 95kgs. A few years ago while out and about with a load of refreshing beverages on board I was 'attacked' by a bloke who made me look like a midget. Standing at a bar he got me in a bearhug and started licking my face. It was a little concerning Turns out he was mates with a mate of mine (who put him up to it) and a copper too. :shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

aliveandkicking said:


> Hahahaha, I didn't notice that............That'd be 'sus hug:lol:
> 
> 
> Some man hugs can be a little sly. I'm 6 foot 4 and 95kgs. A few years ago while out and about with a load of refreshing beverages on board I was 'attacked' by a bloke who made me look like a midget. Standing at a bar he got me in a bearhug and started licking my face. It was a little concerning Turns out he was mates with a mate of mine (who put him up to it) and a copper too. :shock:



I'll call that one a 'mug' as in 'man hug' rather than a 'brug' 'hugro' or 'hug' i'm gettign the vibe that there was real malice in that one. I'm sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Gordo.........

You know i love you so this will be a special hug. 

I won't go into details of the hug or how and where it would take place..... but just know im sending big love to you. hehehehe


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hugs*

*If l was still living at Fannie Bay l could do it but now l live in Brizzy l/we will just have to pretend......hey hang on a minute thats just like the rest of my life [pretending & remembering] aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh //(*_*)\\ my hug substitute....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Oh Gordo.........
> 
> You know i love you so this will be a special hug.
> 
> I won't go into details of the hug or how and where it would take place..... but just know im sending big love to you. hehehehe



I'm scared and excited at the same time. But i get the feeling it is gonna be good. Maybe we could get Slimey and JasonL in on this one aswell? I'm sure we could sway their predjudices when it comes to a good 10 second or longer hugro.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

{BIG HUGS!}... Hey watch the hands dude.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I'm scared and excited at the same time. .


 
Don't be scared lol........ Think of the photos we could take for the names and faces thread! lol


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't have predjudices - I hate everyone equally!


----------



## Poggle (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey so wait a minute on Gordo is getting hugs??..... HUGS FOR ALL


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

aliveandkicking said:


> Don't lie Slim, you've been on at me to move to Cairns for a few years not. Gotta be some sly motive there
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back about a Job in Townsville at the moment though. Maybe I'll be coming up that way soon..............Just need to sell my house.



I'll shake ya hand.... that's the manly way to do it! 

I'll shout ya a beer.... That's better than a hand shake and a hug combined....

I'll even 'punch' fists together in a manly and some-what 'bro' like measure.

But stuffed if I'll wrap my manly arms around you and brug you!

But - a big congrats if you do move to T-ville - it's a step closer in the right direction!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I don't have predjudices - I hate everyone equally!


 
And i love everyone equally ! hehehe


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I'll shake ya hand.... that's the manly way to do it!
> 
> I'll shout ya a beer.... That's better than a hand shake and a hug combined....
> 
> ...



No no no! A 'brug' as you term it or a 'hugro' as i like to refer to them as are a totally masculine thing. It starts as a handshake at a comfortable distance with feet shoulder width apart. The feet stay planted, your handshake stays firm and you lean in always going to the left (just like on a road) and give ONE pat on the back. The pat on the back is acceptable as an open hand slap or, if you a true mans-man as you say, you can man-it-up a notch and thump your hugro partner with the inside of your clenched fist.

It really is pretty manly...


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 9, 2010)

nuthin better than a squeezy hug


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> nuthin better than a squeezy hug



And as i've discovered today, even internet hugs are pretty dang good. 

Hugs are just the best thing! Did you know that they are essential for infant and early childhood emotinal and physical development? Without a minimum level of physical contact with children as they grow up they don't emotionally develop appropriately and babies who are hugged more grow quicker and stronger. Hugs can reduce your blood pressure, heart rate and stress!

Everyone go and get a freakin hug, a bear hug, bro hug, brug, hugro, spoon, knoodle, buddy hug, A-frame hug, cheek hug, surprise hug, hug attack or a group hug doesn't matter just go get one. I think every APS member needs to go and get atleast a 10 second hug from someone, then we'll see how much arguing we have here. My bet it is goes down a whole heap.

Oh oh oh! And here's an interesting fact for you fellas, a 20 second hug will increase a womans oxytocin levels. Which is a hormone for 'bonding' so if ur ever in trouble and don't know what to do her... go a hug-attack and hold on for dear life till you reach that magic 20 second mark lol.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi;1659833
Oh oh oh! And here's an interesting fact for you fellas said:


> i will agree with that, Nothing beats a heartfelt cuddle, it will get you fellas bonus brownie points if you can stop at a cuddle.... :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And as i've discovered today, even internet hugs are pretty dang good.
> 
> *But they're not real*
> 
> ...



Don't be a hug ***** - get one person (your mum, your sister, your girlfriend/boyfriend) and give them a hug. 

Or I guess you could always download some porn and hug yourself


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 9, 2010)

If you want contact with benefits and the virtual hugs aren't doing it for you, try patting one of the dogs that invades your classroom! If it doesn't bite your hand off, you will experience lowered blood pressure, increased oxytocin, decreased cortisol, increased endorphins - in other words, you'll feel better. 
Hugs from this mum, too. As a teacher, I feel your pain (parent - teacher night tomorrow...).


----------



## richardsc (Mar 9, 2010)

you shouldnt hug people off the internet,you never know what monkey business they get up to in the real world


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 9, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Oh oh oh! And here's an interesting fact for you fellas, a 20 second hug will increase a womans oxytocin levels. Which is a hormone for 'bonding' so if ur ever in trouble and don't know what to do her... go a hug-attack and hold on for dear life till you reach that magic 20 second mark lol.



Has it gotta be someone you know? I don't want to be sharing a cell with Bubba....

Here's a hug of some sort anyway...


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## waruikazi (Mar 10, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> i will agree with that, Nothing beats a heartfelt cuddle, it will get you fellas bonus brownie points if you can stop at a cuddle.... :lol:



I'm afraid that's not the case at all. If you can stop at a cuddle you very very quickly get put into the 'friend' basket.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 10, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> i will agree with that, Nothing beats a heartfelt cuddle, it will get you fellas bonus brownie points if you can stop at a cuddle.... :lol:



You get extra chicky brownie points if you stop at going all the way....

What you're suggesting could be a lose lose situation instead.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Mar 10, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And as i've discovered today, even internet hugs are pretty dang good.
> 
> Hugs are just the best thing! Did you know that they are essential for infant and early childhood emotinal and physical development? Without a minimum level of physical contact with children as they grow up they don't emotionally develop appropriately and babies who are hugged more grow quicker and stronger. Hugs can reduce your blood pressure, heart rate and stress!
> 
> ...


 

Someone tell Beney-boy... Lol. His missus is complaining about him getting another snake!!! HEY BENEY... HUG HER!!!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 10, 2010)

This man DESERVES the hug he got - this is when a brug or a hugro is actually acceptable!

[video=youtube;2SGlovvQg4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SGlovvQg4E[/video]


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a free hug laying around; so here you go Gordo, from one primate to another.


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 10, 2010)

This is one of the times I love being female.....we can full on hug and not have to make excuses to anyone :lol::lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 10, 2010)

double posted :? sorry


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 10, 2010)

Awwww here gordo heres a hug from a territorian to another territorian...


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 27, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> This is one of the times I love being female.....we can full on hug and not have to make excuses to anyone :lol::lol:



I hug most new people i meet, even the scary ones, with the only explanation being "i like hugs" .


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2010)

Hugs make the world go around.....pity more people didn't give hugs, I am sure there would be less nastiness in the world!


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i shake and then hug if there is a female involved its usually a hug and a small peck on the cheek 

nothing wrong with hugging if both parties are happy to receive them


----------



## jacorin (Jun 27, 2010)

aaaaaawwwww come here kuppers...... shake n (((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

jac you on the other hand would be banned from contact you sexy beast you


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> nothing wrong with hugging if both parties are happy to receive them



thats why i dont give hugs, i'm cool with them but, not the other party


Will


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 27, 2010)

What a great thread Gordo.
Hugs to you and anyone else who wants one
Take care


----------



## bellslace (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's a hug for you


----------



## jacorin (Jun 27, 2010)

awwww nooooooooooooo kupper.......and i thought we were such close friends


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Naaaaawwwwww!!! Good to know the love is still being shared!

Here's a group hug for everyone!


----------



## Funkstaa (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.freehugscampaign.org/ ( sick puppies give the best free hugs! ) If you haven't seen the video b4 definately worth a squiz


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Jay to give me my suprize hug...


----------



## FAY (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday by the way Gordo...I am sure you got some hugs today?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

No funnily enough. I actually forgot that it was my birthday until people started smashing my facebook with birthday wishes. Then i had to check my APS profile to work out wether i was 25 or 26. As it happens i'm 25... not a bad age if i say so myself.

Thankyou Fay 



FAY said:


> Happy Birthday by the way Gordo...I am sure you got some hugs today?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jun 28, 2010)

awwww Happy birthday and just because its your birthday .... Big HUGZZZZZZZZZZ ........


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Naawww thanks frogs, hUgZ backatya!


----------



## Colin (Jun 28, 2010)

> Gordo: pleeeeese!! i really need a hug, like badly. So gimme a hug.



sorry gordo.. I'll just kick you while your down and take your wallet


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Colin said:


> sorry gordo.. I'll just kick you while your down and take your wallet


 
Thanks for the apology, it shows that you do actually care. A word of advice though, take my watch instead of my wallet it's worth alot more.


----------



## Colin (Jun 28, 2010)

I care Gordo  whether there's any money in the wallet for starters..

Its your birthday??? Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Spunky Boy !!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks boys, still waiting for that suprize hug Jay!


----------

